# Thunderbird or iMail?



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

Switching to Thunderbird from Eudora, oh man what a pain in the ***.  I can't stand Outlook or Outlook Express, so my email client options are limited it seems.  I can't easily migrate to iMail due to some differences between the PC and Mac versions that are a time consuming pita to deal with.  The "fix" was, migrate to Thunderbird first, then to iMail.

TB seems to give each account it's own inbox.  Not bad when you only have 2-3 addresses, but I have something like 30+. Of course, saved passwords didn't come in, so now I'm trying to recover a dozen or 2 I haven't entered in in a year or 3. 

Tell me iMail is less screwed up, please.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2009)

Thunderbird defaults to putting each account in its own folders, but you can tell it to use the "default inbox" for each account and have them all go to the same place.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 12, 2009)

I've tried downloading Thunderbird before and want to use it. How do I get the POP incoming/outgoing info needed? Right now I only have a yahoo account?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Thunderbird defaults to putting each account in its own folders, but you can tell it to use the "default inbox" for each account and have them all go to the same place.


Where?  Also, this thing is SLOW!!!!!!!  Been waiting since last night for it to "index" my saved emails, and until it finishes I can't read anything in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I've tried downloading Thunderbird before and want to use it. How do I get the POP incoming/outgoing info needed? Right now I only have a yahoo account?


I don't think Yahoo allows remote pop, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> I've tried downloading Thunderbird before and want to use it. How do I get the POP incoming/outgoing info needed? Right now I only have a yahoo account?




Doesn't look like you can unless you pay for yahoo mail plus:

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/original/mailplus/pop/pop-08.html

Or use 3rd party software:
http://ypopsemail.com/


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Where?  Also, this thing is SLOW!!!!!!!  Been waiting since last night for it to "index" my saved emails, and until it finishes I can't read anything in under 10 minutes.




"Use global Inbox", there is a checkbox in the initial setup of an account, I suspect it is in your incoming mail server settings otherwise. 

Indexing since last night...  you need to do some house cleaning 

Speed will be hard to judge until it finishes its initial indexing though, after that adding entries (messages) should be quick and hopefully searching will be fairly speedy too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

I only have email going back to 1988 or so.  LOL


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2009)

I use Thunderbird also.  I like it.  My choices are somewhat limited, I run Linux.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I use Thunderbird also.  I like it.  My choices are somewhat limited, I run Linux.



Evolution & Kontact are also really good.  Personally I use gmail, which allows me to connect other addresses to the account (seen and receive)

Thunderbird I did use for a long time though and it is quite good.  The key thing for me in that choice was that the same folder could be read regardless of whether you are on windows or Linux, so on a dual boot system I could access it from either.  Or keep it on a network folder and have it from multiple systems


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 12, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> Evolution & Kontact are also really good.  Personally I use gmail, which allows me to connect other addresses to the account (seen and receive)
> 
> Thunderbird I did use for a long time though and it is quite good.  The key thing for me in that choice was that the same folder could be read regardless of whether you are on windows or Linux, so on a dual boot system I could access it from either.  Or keep it on a network folder and have it from multiple systems



I used Evolution once before, but it was a long time ago.  I didn't like it, but I can't remember why.  Maybe it is better now.  I haven't ever used Kontact.

I have been using Thunderbird for a long time now, and it's pretty good.  I did have a problem with it once - like Bob, I had email dating back to the first days of email - foolishly without a backup.  Got a blown index in Thunderbird, it asked if I wanted to 'fix' it and I stupidly said yes and that was the end of my emails.  Gone forever.  I mean gone.  I went through Thunderbird developers and everything.  Very stupid design that has no internal backup of any kind for blown indexes.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

It's filters are retarded. All these options, and I have to pick which ID's they go to, can't run them globally, and it's either auto or off.  Eudora's conditionals were soooo much better.  Sigh.

Think I'm gonna burn a copy of my Eudora files to dvd for safe keeping.


----------

